# Stubborn KY31 (remains from a reno)



## Slingblade_847 (Apr 13, 2020)

Fellas... still got some stubborn KY31 that survived three rounds of glypho from my reno last year. Thinking of three options, unless someone tells me a more logical and compelling one:

1.) paint it with glypho and leave it alone

2.) paint it with gly, let it sit for a week, pro plug It and flip it

3.) just pro plug and flip

Here is a sample. It's not rampant (this is a more troubled area) but definitely enough to have to call my lawn 99.5% KBG


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Not k31.


----------



## jskierko (Sep 5, 2020)

Yeah the clumps of KY31 that I have in my yard, the blades are much more rigid than that. If it were me I'd just pull those out with a weeding tool and wait for KBG to fill in.


----------



## Slingblade_847 (Apr 13, 2020)

Interesting. I've posted photos of this before, and the consensus was KY31. Out of curiosity, what do you think it may be? I don't think it's goose or quack. I'll try prying it out, but it's deeply rooted. ...if there are rhizomes/stolons it will be a good clue.


----------



## Powhatan (Dec 15, 2017)

It has fescue looking blade veins. What ever it is, it's a perennial that either needs to be root removed or painted with glyphosate one/two times to kill it.


----------

